# 9.9 h.p. Gamefisher: Did I do good?



## Oldcountryboy

I went to a estate auction today and came home with a 9.9 h.p. Gamefisher boat motor. Won the bid for a whopping $150.00. The owner of the place said "it ran the last time I used it, but it's been about 5 years since I've used it". Seemed very nice and clean except for dust and seems to have real good compression. I haven't started it yet to see if it will run. Hopefully it wont need more then a simple tune-up. Looking forward to using it. 

Anyone have any good tips to go with this motor?


----------



## Ed Norman

I learned that exact phrase a long time ago at auctions and estate sales. It ran the last time I used it. Because maybe the next time he tried, it didn't run and he didn't use it. Good luck.

I get some old outboards and get them running again. They are simple usually. I got a 1953 2 hp Evinrude all tuned up and running great last year, now I am working on a 1955 5hp Evinrude. I noticed a small pile of old outboards in an open front shed I drive by on the way home, and I am trying not to go ask about them. 

I found out NAPA has a marine parts catalog and had to inform the local NAPA that they do. They managed to order a coil and points for my old outboard and they showed up from Seattle in a few days.

And of course, never try it for a second without the lower unit either being in water, or have a garden hose running into the inlet. The pump impellers will gall and stick if run dry.


----------



## Wis Bang 2

After helping Mom clean up dad's stuff so her and sis could move together, my BIL just showed me some stuff dad let at the house they bought from him and it included my pappy's 1942 elgin [sears] 2.5 hp two stroke...It ran the last time we used it [1972] and I'm wondering it it has more value 'as is' or runing???

I'm sorry the 7.5hp. [1947] got away...


----------



## brownegg

I would give em a try and see how it goes. If they emptied the old gas out before storage you might be in luck. I had a 7.5 sears that sat in the garage for years cause I had a bigger boat and motor and was saving it. drove my son nuts that it wasen't getting used and he needed it. Ran like a champ....he needed money so he sold it. Try to help someone out, and all you do is get scammed....wish it was still in the shed.

brownegg


----------



## Oldcountryboy

I'm hoping that the most it will need is just some minor tuneup and cleaning. I need to locate a 55 gallon drum barrel so I can fill it with water and try it out. Do any of you all know what kind of fuel it runs on, just plain ole regular gas, or do I need to mix marine oil in the gas? If I need to mix oil in the gas, any ideals of ratio?


----------



## Ed Norman

You might try here: http://forums.iboats.com/

I have asked some painfully stupid questions there in the past and always got answers. They seem to know where to find manuals, gas/ oils ratios, parts, etc. Find your make in the outboard forum and start searching or reading.


----------



## Wis Bang 2

I remember my pappy being adamant about our old Elgins needing .75 pint oil per gal of gas...everyone always said 'how rich' that was but those old engines ran steay for two weeks w/ just a few plug changes...one tray in one of his tackle boxes was always full of sparkplugs...I used to take them to work and sandblast them b/4 we'd leave for our two weeks in Canada.


----------



## pheasantplucker

I hope you have good luck, but I'd never buy an old motor without first firing her up.


----------

